# Monitor gets no signal after the computer has gone to sleep...



## Coogie

Hi there

my computer and monitor work in perfect harmony

Until my computer sleeps! When coming out of the sleep, the computer turns back on with no problems, but the monitor gets no signal! The only way to get a signal is to force reboot it!!

How can i fix this? I love to use sleep mode..


----------



## Coogie

i cannot find anything on google about someone else having the same problem!


----------



## bullzi

Reinstall your video card drivers or just don't use sleep.. try hibernation instead. It still resumes the same way, but the computer turns completely off.


----------



## Quiltface

Maybe look for updated video card drivers?


----------



## Coogie

i'll try to upgrade

How do i use hibernate in vista? and how can i change the power button in the start menu? at the moment when pressing it, it goes to sleep.

I dont like that with this current problem...


----------



## Quiltface

try 
control panel  power options


----------



## Scubie67

I have the Hannspree 28" monitor it does the same thing .I knew this when I bought it I just usually turn it off when not using my computer .I know that on some monitors with dual HDMI you can have both plugged into another device and it will recognize and be able to go into sleep mode.I havent tried this myself yet.What model of monitor do you have BTW?


----------



## Coogie

I'm using a DVI cable with this model

 GNR TS902W TFT 19" Monitor 300 cd/m2 850:1 5 ms 16:9 Multimedia DVI-D/VGA 

The problem happens when the computer sleeps... Very very annoying! because i'm 'mr never shuts down my computer'


----------



## Scubie67

Coogie said:


> I'm using a DVI cable with this model
> 
> GNR TS902W TFT 19" Monitor 300 cd/m2 850:1 5 ms 16:9 Multimedia DVI-D/VGA
> 
> The problem happens when the computer sleeps... Very very annoying! because i'm 'mr never shuts down my computer'



Yes that is the same thing that happens with mine.I just turn mine off at the power strip aint no biggie to me but i can see how it gets irritating not to wake out of sleep mode.Its most likely a recognition problem.When I power up my computer before powering up my monitor it will not recieve a signal and stays dark .When I power my monitor first then power up the computer it displays normally.Do you use a Dvi to Dvi conector or DVI to HDMI? Also do you have more than 1 DVI or HDMI port?


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Hmm.... did you tried moving the mouse, clicking, pressing ALT+CTRL+DEL desperately, kicking the case, hitting the keyboard with a hammer.
Usually it was happening to me too, but clicking, pressing alt+ctrl+del desperately helped


----------



## Coogie

insane clicking doesnt help...

just a dvi to dvi cable. 2 x dvi slots on the back. Changing it makes no difference


----------



## Scubie67

I know the fix on the Hanns is to have each one of the HDMI hooked up to a different source to enable the selection screen for the PC sleep mode to appear.Hmm maybe someone could chime in on a fix for it.


----------



## Quiltface

Possibly check windows updates in case its a windows issue.  You never know.


----------



## lovely?

Scubie67 said:


> Yes that is the same thing that happens with mine.I just turn mine off at the power strip aint no biggie to me but i can see how it gets irritating not to wake out of sleep mode.Its most likely a recognition problem.When I power up my computer before powering up my monitor it will not recieve a signal and stays dark .When I power my monitor first then power up the computer it displays normally.Do you use a Dvi to Dvi conector or DVI to HDMI? Also do you have more than 1 DVI or HDMI port?



wait. you power off with the power strip? there is a reason computers take a minute to shut themselves down, its safe lol.


----------



## Scubie67

lovely? said:


> wait. you power off with the power strip? there is a reason computers take a minute to shut themselves down, its safe lol.




LOL..Hehe....No    I  Always choose shut down to turn off my computer , I keep a separate power strip coming off my backup PS for my monitor and speakers mainly so I dont have switch failure problem on my monitor.Easier to replace a $6 power strip than a $500 monitor  due to overuse I figure.


----------

